# Updated pic of Jungle dawn lighting after only 12 days .



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Okay , I did put a post on here around 12 days ago with the new 9 watt Jungle dawns and freshly planted exo terra 45x45x45's .
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/1046818-couple-newly-planted-crestie-vivs.html
In only 12 days the growth has took off , I could have even took these pics a couple of days ago with basically the same results .

Two sets of pics with Exo on the left newly planted , the one on the right today's shot of the same Exo .

This one has really took off , you can see the pothos has shot up from the left , up through the middle of the bamboo and up to the top right . Pumila the ground plant looking thicker . 









Second one , the Pothos is growing up , but what you cant see here is the growth behind too.









Cheers .:2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

This is ace, I've just posted a thread about my live plants in my gargoyle gecko setup as they keep dying... Do you just use this jungle dawn bulb on its own, or alongside other lighting? Do you have it on a timer? How long do you keep it on each day? Thanks.


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Heya , yeah just the Jungle dawns on their own , specifically for the plants .

I do have them on a timer for around 4 and a half hours every day . That would be adjusted as necessary but the plants are thriving atm . : victory:


----------



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

Cool, I have a really low wattage UVB bulb for my gecko, not so much for the uv but so he had a good day/night cycle. I guess I could just switch that for a jungle dawn... Do they give off bright visible light?


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the update! AJD was a very long project for us with our American partner and as such I am delighted to see the same great results beimg replicated all over the world as we saw in the confidential trials.

Just gets better hey 

John


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

Mrs Spooky said:


> Cool, I have a really low wattage UVB bulb for my gecko, not so much for the uv but so he had a good day/night cycle. I guess I could just switch that for a jungle dawn... Do they give off bright visible light?


Yeah , the light you see in the pic is them on . They are LED's so pretty bright .


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

looking good mate they are awesome bulbs


----------



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

How do you work out how much wattage you need? My tank is 18" high...


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

How wide is it and what other lighting do you use?

john





Mrs Spooky said:


> How do you work out how much wattage you need? My tank is 18" high...


----------



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

It's 24" wide, 18" high and 18" deep. It's for my garter snake, at the moment he's in one of those wooden terrariums with the lift up lid and the space underneith for a heat mat. Not sure if I'm going to use a heat mat or bulb yet...

I would also like a jungle dawn for my gargoyle geckos tank. His tank is 24" high, 18" wide and deep. At the moment I use the low wattage UV coil bulb.


----------



## Arcadiajohn (Jan 30, 2011)

no problem,

just use a single 13w unit over both and adjust your planting so that the light lovers are under the lamp and shade dwellers to the side.

the code you need is AJD13

I would love to see a picture when done 

john







Mrs Spooky said:


> It's 24" wide, 18" high and 18" deep. It's for my garter snake, at the moment he's in one of those wooden terrariums with the lift up lid and the space underneith for a heat mat. Not sure if I'm going to use a heat mat or bulb yet...
> 
> I would also like a jungle dawn for my gargoyle geckos tank. His tank is 24" high, 18" wide and deep. At the moment I use the low wattage UV coil bulb.


----------



## Mrs Spooky (Aug 25, 2014)

Thanks, yeah I'll take loads of pics when I'm finished.


----------

